# Wookey Sundog BackpacK? Anyone Got one?



## tony (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey all, 

I had a wookey sundog stolen out of my car 3 years ago. The company has shut down and their packs are hard to come by. I have tried several different packs to replace it and they all have sucked in comparison. 
So I am asking if anyone out there has one they would sell or if anyone knows where I can get one. 

Thanks for your help

Tony


----------

